# Last Time through Rosevile



## Johnny P

We rolled into the arrival yard around Noon having just caught out of Klamath Falls. My road dog and I hopped a few strings and found ourselves on Roseville Road East of the yard. We hiked over the foothills bridge and onto the Roseville Market to resupply and then catch out to Colton to continue our journey to Texas. I'm always a little apprehensive about this yard cuz I always run into the worst kind of kids here. You know the types. Wasted, talking big of going in whatever direction, meanwhile missing every train they can and just being general morons. Plus, I wanted to avoid any interactions with Officer Flood of the Roseville PD and any interaction with the bulls.

We got to the Roseville Market where we stocked up a few more cans, chatted with Bob (The nice guy who owns the market), filled up our jugs and then continued on to the departure yard to hopefully catch out as soon as possible. As we walked toward the quarry we noticed three kids sitting in the open on the field. I gave a courteous wave but we continued walking past. I was not in the mood to hang out with other riders, especially knowing the types that frequent Roseville. As we continued on we saw two more. We exchanged formalities as they said they were going to go to the Market to spange for beer(of course), and then catching out to Oregon, where we had just come from. They said there were 3 more in the jungle. We continued on deciding not go to the jungle but found a spot closer to the yard so we could keep our eye on departures and trace cars.
We weren't sitting in for more than 10 minutes when a rider came up. He was a large kid with a small puppy and talked waaaay too loud. Since he was going the same way as us he invited himself to join us. Me and my road dog looked at each other and were slightly annoyed by this. 

It wasn't long before we were joined by two more riders. They were going east. It wasn't long before an eastbound manifest pulled onto the mainline for a crew change with several open boxcars and they were gone. Then the rest of the crew joined. There was one wet brained drunk who was super annoying and boasted of his liver failure and bragged about he got stranded in Donner Pass cuz he got off the train when sided and then promptly passed out. I was getting more annoyed by the second.
I went to the yard to trace trains. Nothing going south but there was a Northbound sitting on track 3. I mentioned this to the 4 kids that were going north and two of them went to get on it. The wetbrain, tried but collapsed on the way and passed out in the field. The other kid was too distracted by the only girl in the group who happened to be going to Oakland (no surprise there). The NBD pulled out and that left us with the wet brain, who had made his way back, the couple who were going in opposite directions, and the large, loud kid with the puppy. 
I
t wasn't long before it got dark and the crew complained of being cold so they all went back to the jungle to be by the fire. They seemed offended when we told them we were staying to continue to wait for a southbound. The loud kid was only waiting for the daily IM that would take him to LA. "I only ride IM's and piggybacks" he loudly boasted.
Soon after they left two more kids arrived. A couple who looked like they had just decided to stop hitchhiking and start riding a train that day. They were also going to the Bay Area (again, no surprise) They said this is where the CCG had led them and they had never been to this yard. I doubted that they had been to any yard. I pointed to the yard and said sort of rudely, "there's the departure yard, that's all you need" They continued past us. 

I went back to the yard and traced cars. It was the emptiest I'd ever seen those departure tracks. We passed out for the night and woke up in the morning. I immediately went into the yard to trace cars. Still nothing going south. I looked over the hill behind us and there were 5 more fuckin kids all of whom looked like they had just rolled in from the local mall. We learned that they had just rolled in from Oakland. (no surprise again) The loud kid continue to talk about how he was going to get a piggy in a skirt all the way to LA. 
A doublestack pulled in on the mainline and I traced it to Oakland. We watched three kids, two of which must've changed their mind and followed the girl. They didn't make it because the wet brain, again, collapsed on the way and passed out in the field. They all walked disappointingly back to the jungle.

All the new kids were going south too. "Great", I thought. Just then we watched them push a string onto track 4. Loaded lumber, empty boxes, a possible southbound. As I mentioned that this would possibly be a southbound, one kid, over excited put on his gear and looked around aimlessly like a lost puppy. "Which one is South?", he asked, "Which one is going south? "Relax kid", i said, "it don't have power yet, when they attach power we will know" It wasn't long before we watched power get attached. "Well" , I said to my road dog, "Lets go" "Where you guys going?" somebody in the group asked. " To catch out" I dryly responded. They watched in awe as we went and started to walk towards the yard to get on the train. None of them moved even though they had all been very eager to catch out minutes before. 
We hopped two strings and found a nice open boxcar. I traced it to somewhere in Arizona and it had an estimated departure time of an hour later. It finally pulled an hour late and we were quite glad to be out of there.


----------



## railroadron

Cool story! I used to catch out of this yard back when it was still SP and everyone caught under the rainbow bridge going north. Who you callin old fucker!!  yeah I rolled into RSVL 2 weeks ago and ran into punk ass Flood. I pulled out my not working camera and stated I had the right to film the encounter and suddenly he changed his tune and was all polite and shit..strictly by the book. He turned all red and you could tell he wanted to punch me..the fuckin prick! Glad he didnt know my camera wasnt working. I asked if if he was profiling me cause i had a pack on..he replied " nope..just routine ID check. I m housed up for the holidays with my sister alternating with my neice..in Sacramento. come Jan..I ll be headed North to PDX and Seattle ..then? Canada? Alaska? Highline? who knows..I ll ask magic 8 ball


----------



## Johnny P

Wasn't trying to tell a cool story...was trying to emphasize all the dip-shits in Roseville


----------



## Johnny P

Flood really ain't too bad once he realizes you're not a drunk scummy fuck...he does totally abuse his power though I agree. I can imagine that the Roseville PD and the Roseville Special Agents are just tired of there town being overrun by a bunch of train riding idiots. I am too actually. Catching out of Roseville has become a circus


----------



## crow jane

lol

roseville is a fucking shit show..


----------



## Raging Bird

Only been through RSVL once but somehow managed to run into Flood twice around town and he was a tool both times.


----------



## bryanpaul

yowzzers......... no idea it was that bad there...no offense to anyone but i feel like california somehow breeds idiots more than other states...been a couple years since i was out and about, forgot about how "crowded" some towns can get....... esp on the west coast....


----------



## railroadron

bryanpaul said:


> yowzzers......... no idea it was that bad there...no offense to anyone but i feel like california somehow breeds idiots more than other states...been a couple years since i was out and about, forgot about how "crowded" some towns can get....... esp on the west coast....


The thing is BP..these idiot kids are from abroad..not Cali natives.


----------



## Deleted member 125

buddy of mine just rolled through those parts and had the same thing to say, oogle-ville. such a shame, from what i hear those parts are realy fun to ride through especially at this time of the year.

i like to drink, infact ide admit to having a bit of a habbit, but keeping yer shit together when in a big yard like that is day one stuff, walking around like a drunk idiot warrents attention from bulls/local cops and i have no sympathy for people who get busted acting like a asshole in these situations. also the people who invited themselves to ride with you would of thrown me over the edge, thats just plain annoying.


----------



## Johnny P

Actually Ron, over half of the kids were in fact Cali natives. Cali kids who go from Oakland to Roseville, down to Colton and some of them get on the wrong train and end up on a NBD...Nobody ever thinks about catching out East. When we told kids we were on our way to Texas they all turned up their noses and were like "ugh, why would you want to go to Texas?" My response..."Because of that reaction right there"


----------



## bmb666

I never had many bad experiences with roseville. It's such an easy and convenient yard to get out of in a lot of directions, and it's all right next to the roseville market which hooks it up. My last experience there involved kids constantly coming in, and getting out before me. I was alone and fooling around, doing shit like deciding to go grab some beers for the ride figuring my NBD wouldn't be departing until about 9 to find it pulling away at 8:30 as I roll back towards the field. Finally found a crew and ended up getting out with them. Workers never give me shit there either.


----------



## Aurelius

hey maybe no one left with you because you're a dick, just saying. when you hopped your first train you were probably just as much of a dork as those kids you resent oh so eloquently


----------



## Johnny P

^^^First off...you don't know me, I was actually pretty nice to those kids, Trying to help them as much as I could with getting their particular trains.

Second off, I didn't want any of them to ride with me and neither did my road dog. I was glad they all just sat there. 

Third of all, when I hopped my first train, I did it alone and didn't need any one to hold my hand. 
Why don't you stick to being an office clerk instead of judging from afar. I'm pretty sure if you were to my face you wouldn't call me a dick, you'd probably just be passive aggressive like most other Californians. I am actually a pretty nice guy who gladly shares train info and other things. 

I'm in Texas, come find me if you have a problem with me kid. Oh wait, your probably scared of Texas like most Cali kids. Good stay in Cali and out of Texas, the cops here don't like Californians.


----------



## Johnny P

I resent them because they blow up train yards, not because they are dorks. I am a dork too, always have been always will be. So fuck you dude.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

HAhah good ole internet mouth, er typing battles. That the thing man can't say too much without people saying something to try to make you seem like a dick


----------



## bmb666

Johnny P said:


> I resent them because they blow up train yards, not because they are dorks. I am a dork too, always have been always will be. So fuck you dude.



How were they blowing it up by passing out in the field? The field is off yard property. I get what you mean, sometimes I get the feel that I'm blowing a place up just by being there too long but in all reality it's nothing. Blown up is in the 30s where 100 hobos are inside of a boxcar, not a few kids a week getting on a car. Roseville is a major place for trains, it's to be expected to have all types of people rolling thru.


----------



## Johnny P

^^^Common things I see that blow up yards....

drinking in sight of the yard (take that shit to the woods)
leaving trash behind (there is an incredible about of trash in Roseville, especially in that field)
rolling with more than 4 people (self-explanatory)
going into the yard in front of workers (discretion!)
simply by being there in a large group you draw attention to yourself and blow up the spot


Things that to me are just annoying 

Catching out drunk, or attempting to do so
rolling in large crews
talking big like you've been riding trains so long but you haven't been anywhere but California.\
hanging out and drinking by the yard. 

If your their to catch a train, then fucking do it. Those kids said they wanted to go north, so I pointed out their NBD and they still failed. Kids wanted to go south, I pointed out the SBD, and Fail. Whats the point of hanging out at the train yard if your not gonna catch out, to be cool. Def don't see that shit in Texas, or Wyoming, or Idaho. 

I guess in Cali its just another type of hipster. "I ride trains, I'm so cool, I can get from Oakland to Roseville and back again. I'm a trainhopper, I ride them freight trains brother" pffft /ENDRANT Yes I am a dick, but only if I don't like you.


----------



## Aurelius

Yeah you're right I don't know jack about you, but in your story you came off pretty hostile and too cool for school towards a bunch of randoms who were attempting to take part in a lifestyle you hold in high esteem. But you don't know everything about me either, for your information I am no longer an office clerk, and this year I rode trains and hitch hiked all the way to the east coast, where I drank many a $1 tall can of Crazy Stallion. And you're right, I generally don't walk around calling people dicks, unless they're total pieces of shit, or I'm drunk. 

I have no desire to "come find you in texas", I have absolutely no problem with you. And its not because I'm some punk-ass bitch either. I was born in the ghetto, and one time a bullet flew through the window and hit the backboard of my bed when I was but a wee lad; they found a body in the middle of the street on the block I lived on weeks after, some drug deal gone bad or some shit left a 20 year old woman stabbed to death. I'm not saying I'm some kind of thug or anything but I've been exposed to violence and general fucked up shit my whole life, texas is just some other place, and I hope you enjoy being there as much as I enjoy this beer I'm drinking.


----------



## bmb666

Johnny P said:


> ^^^Common things I see that blow up yards....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanging out and drinking by the yard.
> 
> .




So you're against drinking in hopouts/jungles? WHAT DO YOU HAVE AGAINST 200 YEAR OLD HOBO TRADITION?


----------



## Unslap

Yea bob is the shit, he gave us free food, and vodka once. I dont let workers see me with my pack even if im not drinking. But i dont mind gettin on trains drunk just keep it DL... Like not passing out in a field


----------



## Johnny P

bmb666 said:


> So you're against drinking in hopouts/jungles? WHAT DO YOU HAVE AGAINST 200 YEAR OLD HOBO TRADITION?


 
Actually, No...I'm against using the hopout as a drinking spot...and I'm also against drunk catching out. Wait till your on and underway...and even then thats iffy...cuz you never know when you have to get off and being drunk, well you are intoxicated which means your judgement is blurred. 

Alcohol and trains don't mix...many of the stories I hear about kids dying or getting dismembered are usually related to booze.


----------



## Johnny P

Aurelius said:


> Yeah you're right I don't know jack about you, but in your story you came off pretty hostile and too cool for school towards a bunch of randoms who were attempting to take part in a lifestyle you hold in high esteem. But you don't know everything about me either, for your information I am no longer an office clerk, and this year I rode trains and hitch hiked all the way to the east coast, where I drank many a $1 tall can of Crazy Stallion. And you're right, I generally don't walk around calling people dicks, unless they're total pieces of shit, or I'm drunk.
> 
> I have no desire to "come find you in texas", I have absolutely no problem with you. And its not because I'm some punk-ass bitch either. I was born in the ghetto, and one time a bullet flew through the window and hit the backboard of my bed when I was but a wee lad; they found a body in the middle of the street on the block I lived on weeks after, some drug deal gone bad or some shit left a 20 year old woman stabbed to death. I'm not saying I'm some kind of thug or anything but I've been exposed to violence and general fucked up shit my whole life, texas is just some other place, and I hope you enjoy being there as much as I enjoy this beer I'm drinking.


 
I wasn't hostile, I was annoyed. And that's fine they wanted to take part in the lifestyle, but there is a thing called respect and I would say that most of these kids lacked it. As stated in prior posts, I even tried helping them get there trains, but it seemed they all just wanted to look cool and hang out by the yard. Maybe they all validated each other. Or maybe they were intimidated by the confusion of the departure yard which isn't as easy as catching out of Oakland. These kids should just go back home if they are going to behave in this matter. There are people out there who need this, it's all they have and they are making it harder and harder for those of us who need to ride from one place to the other to ride. Maybe they should stick to hitching. 

And good for you....you hitched and hopped to the east coast. I'm so proud. People do that and have been doing it for generations. I don't think any better or less of you because it. Your not cool cuz you hop trains, welcome to societies rejects.


----------



## wokofshame

Lemme think about the yard for a sec OK I've been there, first time there was 5 people and 2 dogs, second time 1 other guy and dog, third time 0, 4th time 4 people, 5th time 3, 6 th time 0, 7th time 0.
Bu then 2 of the times with 0 people were in winter. And I've never once met Flood, knock on wood. Sounds like he never shoulde popped out of his dad's dick.
My personal biggest pain is hipster train riders all wearing tight pants and having plans of what train theyre gonna get on down to the T and over-using trace and looking good. Where do they come from? Oakland! I hope Some bull on a mission from god gets them all off the fucking trains and hunts them to the end of the earth.


----------



## Beegod Santana

It really disturbs me just how frequently I hear people defending, if not bragging about, riding drunk. Sure, it happen. Sometimes you've had a few and an opportunity presents its self. Doing it as a matter of habit though... you're asking for some shit kid. Something I don't think most of these greens realize truly is that if you do this long enough, you will loose a friend or five to the train. I know plenty of old timers who's thirst could drain a brewery, but still won't crack their first beer till the train rolls. Hopping ain't the most difficult thing in the world, it's basically just climbing a ladder. But shit, if you're too wasted to even handle flat ground, you have no business around heavy machinery, period.


----------



## Aurelius

Johnny P said:


> I wasn't hostile, I was annoyed. And that's fine they wanted to take part in the lifestyle, but there is a thing called respect and I would say that most of these kids lacked it. As stated in prior posts, I even tried helping them get there trains, but it seemed they all just wanted to look cool and hang out by the yard. Maybe they all validated each other. Or maybe they were intimidated by the confusion of the departure yard which isn't as easy as catching out of Oakland. These kids should just go back home if they are going to behave in this matter. There are people out there who need this, it's all they have and they are making it harder and harder for those of us who need to ride from one place to the other to ride. Maybe they should stick to hitching.
> 
> And good for you....you hitched and hopped to the east coast. I'm so proud. People do that and have been doing it for generations. I don't think any better or less of you because it. Your not cool cuz you hop trains, welcome to societies rejects.


 
wow you're proud of me!? I'm so glad, I really value your opinion of me. What do you think I should tattoo on my face? I'm thinking "spare change" on one cheek and "kill cops" on the other, with a fat black line in the middle going from my hairline to my chin.

I call bullsh*t man, train-hopping is a means to an end, its not "all anyone has". Maybe that was true a hundred years ago, but not anymore. You can hitch-hike, craigslist ride-share, or spange for a bus ticket and it'll take the same amount of time to get where you're going. Maybe you're just too traincore for these options but really dude you're victimizing yourself at this point.


----------



## Nanaki

Wow now you're turning out the hostile one. Just drink your beer and chill the fuck out. Jeeeeeeeesus.


----------



## Aurelius

You're totally right, now I feel like a dick... sorry johnny, my bad nanaki. I'd delete my post but I really want that tattoo so I'll leave it up to remember.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

I'd say this is partially the problem. who's who and fuck you.


----------



## Johnny P

I get around how ever I can, I hitch when I have to or If i need to get somewhere trains don't go. Def not "train-core" or whatever. 

And I have met some old tramps who probably would NEVER get picked up hitchhiking. There are still people out there that ride who do not fit into normal society. No I'm not one of them. I just love trains and I respect the 100 years of culture that comes before me. 


I hope your joking about the face tat...


----------



## Pixie Walden

Sounds like Roseville. Last time I was there we were trailed by almost 10 other riders. Needless to say we were all kicked off before it even left the yard, due to so many kids trying to jump on at once and most of them fucking around when the time came to git. But on the bright side I have met some awesome kids there as well, and I like seeing other riders during long distance trips, kinda starts to get lonely not seeing anyone else for weeks on end. Oh and i think Mr. Flood took my picture and ran my name 2 different times while I was there cuz the spot is so blown. That is why I don't wait near the market , i wait up the road.


----------



## Pixie Walden

Unslap said:


> Yea bob is the shit, he gave us free food, and vodka once. I dont let workers see me with my pack even if im not drinking. But i dont mind gettin on trains drunk just keep it DL... Like not passing out in a field


Bob is awesome, so nice , always giving out free food. And the ride out of Roseville going east is so beautiful. Some of my best memories.


----------



## freepizzaforlife

People getting seriously, offended and aggravated, and talking shit on the internet is fucking hilarious. calm down johnnyP. 

JohnnyP. I think its hilarious you have that mentality about riding trains. From my experience, kids that act the way you do. BLAH BLAH, HIPSTERS, BLAH BLAH, BLOWING UP SPOTS, etc. haven't that much experience riding trains. 

you're bitching about "stupid westcoast kids", why are you in roseville then? "you retarded fucking west coast OOGLE, BROTHER BEAR". blahahahaha, chug vodka brother bear.

I Know pleanty of west coast kids, that would put you to shame. especially tomas RIP. and he still rides harder then you ever fucking will.

Get off the god damn west coast.
hahaha, im such a "[email protected]@er


----------



## Rager

I agree ....100% its not just roseville its everywhere....an infestation..Yrd's, Hop outs getting tougher, locals & cops included profiling...why" kids dying, stealing, doing nothing but screwing it up for those of us who wont be going home next winter"... whatever happened to common sense and respecting yourself and your lifestyle...Someone offers you a few days or weeks of work take it...instead of Na im just gonna fly....how did doing heroin and Being blackout drunk smashing bottles at hop outs & stabbing policemen, become the hardcore thing to do....killing yourself and trying to drag anyone and everyone down with you makes you a true rail rider.....Bet here in few years shit is gonna be real rough...Blah Blah Shut up Riz Noone cares


----------



## kokomojoe

We could create something similar to the FTRA to keep oogles/assholes off trains. Those who can't find the meaning of respect will either have to learn it or fuck off. Seriously, if people who truly cared about riding trains united together to form some type of group that protected their way of travel, it'd be surprising how effective it'd be. I'm not saying we should go around as some violent vigilant force but maybe more as a group that people are aware of and respect. This is just an idea I'm throwing out there though. Feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 20

The idea of forming another gang on the rails is absurd. The fact that you recomend it speaks loudly about your inteligence or lack there of. I hate elitists & sounding like one when i chastise wet behind the ear kids who ask stupid questions in forums. The truth is these green kids will evolve into the true pea brain fuckups that genetics dictated & society expects, regardless of our advice.They will undoubtedly do stupid things that go against common sense as well as the old hobo code. People that need to survive in groups are cowards! I think most would agree that this is exactly the type of stupid behavior that creates negative attention from authorities. 

"These rails are my rails, these rails are your rails" but realisticly they are owned by the railroad. If the goverment decided that this infrastructure was vital to national security, they could heavily police it, patrol it as with airports & shipping ports. Hear we are who dont exist in normal societies, some with questionable politics & methods. Wont we be nice targets as domestic terroists.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Its up to everyone to speak up & tell someone when they are fucking up things for everyone. I think peacefull banishment like the STP untrustworthy & shady people section is a great idea if not abused.I think its time for these kids to stop running around with huge groups with dogs, staying filthy for no reason,riding drunk, getting high etc & thinking its cool. I hope all of the readers who this applies to gets the point. Ditch the group, put the pit mutt in a shelter, take a fucking shower & get a fucking clue!


----------



## freepizzaforlife

Highwayman, you're on point. kokomojoe. you mentioning that is fucking retarded, and makes me think you are just as much of a dipshit, as any of these "oogles"............anyone who seriously throws that term around is a fucking oogle.....


----------



## kokomojoe

Like I said, it was just an idea I was throwing out there, I'm not saying it has to happen or that you have to like it. And yeah I am kind of a dipshit in the sense that I don't ride trains. However, I respect the people that do and I'm trying to educate myself before I start so that I DON'T do any stupid shit that makes it harder for the people that have been doing it for awhile.


----------



## freepizzaforlife

kokomojoe said:


> Like I said, it was just an idea I was throwing out there, I'm not saying it has to happen or that you have to like it. And yeah I am kind of a dipshit in the sense that I don't ride trains. However, I respect the people that do and I'm trying to educate myself before I start so that I DON'T do any stupid shit that makes it harder for the people that have been doing it for awhile.



The only way you aren't going to do dumb shit. is use your common sense. period. There is nothing to learn in that aspect of life in general. Traveling, weither your hitchhiking, or riding freight, or in a car. whatever. USE COMMON SENSE.


----------



## kokomojoe

That's pretty much what I've learned so far, wasn't trying to sound like an elitist prick or anything either, not trying to make any enemies ya know


----------



## freepizzaforlife

Likewise. its hard to pick up the tone of what is being said via text. let those dipshits, learn. and simply ignore them. I won't talk to most kids, unless I know them, know of them, and have heard good things. or they approach me first.


----------



## Johnny P

freepizzaforlife said:


> People getting seriously, offended and aggravated, and talking shit on the internet is fucking hilarious. calm down johnnyP.
> 
> JohnnyP. I think its hilarious you have that mentality about riding trains. From my experience, kids that act the way you do. BLAH BLAH, HIPSTERS, BLAH BLAH, BLOWING UP SPOTS, etc. haven't that much experience riding trains.
> 
> you're bitching about "stupid westcoast kids", why are you in roseville then? "you retarded fucking west coast OOGLE, BROTHER BEAR". blahahahaha, chug vodka brother bear.
> 
> I Know pleanty of west coast kids, that would put you to shame. especially tomas RIP. and he still rides harder then you ever fucking will.
> 
> Get off the god damn west coast.
> hahaha, im such a "[email protected]@er



Gotta go thru Roseville to get off the west coast ya know. I've spent way more time alive off the west coast than on it that's for sure. I think you've said oogle more in this thread than anybody...does that make you the oogle? Yes there are some awesome folks from the west coast but you generally meet them elsewhere....


----------



## freepizzaforlife

Its hard to pick up sarcasam on the internet.

By the way. Ive been on UP pig/ds trains that did not cc in roseville, but somewhere weird in the middle of nowhere near Marysville, and bypassed Roseville. This has happened to other people I know as well.

Depending on where you are. and what route you take, you certainly do not need to go through Roseville.

I also don't make long extensive posts on the internet about how stupid some train riders are.


----------



## wokofshame

Yep northbounds have the option of taking former Western Pacific tracks btn Stockton and Marysville, bypassing the ex-Southern Pacific track and Roseville yd. van just comes out with new crew.


----------



## Foman

Never been to roseville without seeing a bunch of wet brained kids being dicks at some point. they're not all bad, but a lot suck dick for quarters. roseville seems like it goes through waves of being blown up. like my first time through a kid lost some limbs so it was a bitch to hop out and one of the last times through, a drunk kid fell off the top of a grainer and had to go to the hospital so the yard was pretty hot after that. And the amount of trash is fucked up. not that hard to pick up after yourself.


----------

